# Crotch center



## westsailpat (May 25, 2017)

In all my working yrs. I had never heard of one of these , now I don't think I can live without one . Do you use one ?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CRAFTSMAN-B...554746?hash=item33cf23b07a:g:OWwAAOSwn-tZDlAp


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 25, 2017)

The MT2 would fit the headstock on my lathe, I can't imagine trying to drill a hole with it.  My Loss.


----------



## westsailpat (May 25, 2017)

Tom , the crotch center goes in the tail stock a drill goes in the head stock . I just learned that 15 min. ago and I'm 61 . (old dog new trick .)


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 25, 2017)

The MT1 in my tailstock precludes its use there. I understood that it was meant to be stationary, just enjoying the concept of it spinning while I tried to drill a hole in it.


----------



## darkzero (May 25, 2017)

I don't use or have one. I looked at getting one in the past but after I got a mill I can't think of a good reason to use one. Are there any other advantages that I'm missing?


----------



## jocat54 (May 25, 2017)

I made one a while back--just cause-have never used it though. Actually forget I have it.


----------



## Bob Korves (May 25, 2017)

Crotch centers can be dangerous, especially with metals that tend to dig in when drilling.  Watch out, be careful!


----------



## jocat54 (May 25, 2017)

I agree Bob.
I did make mine with a clamp plate, maybe a little safer.


----------



## FOMOGO (May 25, 2017)

Crotch center: As I recall, everything there used to hang pretty much in the center. It might be my imagination, but seems now everything seems to hang lower, and a little to the left. I actually have one of those for my Craftsmen/atlas 12". Mike


----------



## cathead (May 26, 2017)

In searching my vocabulary, the word "hokey" comes to mind.  Only maybe would I ever use one if
there wasn't a mill or drill press at hand...

You put your right hand in,
You put your right hand out,
You put your right hand in,
And you shake it all about,
You do the crotch center and you turn yourself around.
That's what it's all about.


----------



## rwm (May 26, 2017)

So these are used for cross drilling a hole in a shaft? I like the idea that you are automatically centered. Faster than indicating the mill. 
Robert


----------



## Terrywerm (May 26, 2017)

Considering the safety aspect, I would use a v-block and a mill or drill press every time and would not even consider using a crotch center. Even if you have a way to clamp the work to the center, there is still the risk of the drill pulling the whole thing loose from the Morse taper in the tailstock. When that happens you suddenly have things spinning about in rapid fashion that are not meant to do so. The time required to set up in the drill press or mill would be no more than in the lathe, except for locating the center, which takes only a minute or two. An inexpensive investment in one's own safety.


----------



## Rustrp (May 26, 2017)

When someone has a mill it's easy to forget that all the pieces to the mill has roots in the lathe, and everything that can be done on the mill can be done on the lathe but not vice versa. With that said; I have a mill so I probably wouldn't have the need or desire to purchase a crotch center. I can see ways to improve on the design in regards to clamping a part.


----------



## rwm (May 26, 2017)

I'm also thinking that if that thing spins you could ruin your tailstock taper in a second.
R


----------



## Bob Korves (May 26, 2017)

rwm said:


> I'm also thinking that if that thing spins you could ruin your tailstock taper in a second.
> R


Yes, and longer work can crash into the bed ways, carriage, or cross slide, and perhaps your hands at the same time...  If you want to use a crotch center, and they can be used, the first question to ask is "What could possibly go wrong?" and think about that for a while, and then mitigate any potential hazards to you, the machine, and the tooling.  You might decide it is not worth the risk to use some setups, and to improve others.


----------



## Rustrp (May 26, 2017)

rwm said:


> I'm also thinking that if that thing spins you could ruin your tailstock taper in a second.
> R


This is true but it also applies to every tapered tool you put in the tailstock. The force applied isn't different if you put a tapered drill bit in the tailstock. A simple modification to the tool would be to attach a bar that drops between the ways. I'm more concerned about what's fixed in the crotch and how it's clamped in place.


----------



## Rustrp (May 26, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Crotch centers can be dangerous, especially with metals that tend to dig in when drilling.  Watch out, be careful!


Everything goes along well until the moment the drill breaks through the backside.


----------



## savarin (May 27, 2017)

and dont search ebay for one


----------



## uncle harry (Jun 3, 2017)

FOMOGO said:


> Crotch center: As I recall, everything there used to hang pretty much in the center. It might be my imagination, but seems now everything seems to hang lower, and a little to the left. I actually have one of those for my Craftsmen/atlas 12". Mike



That's information that British tailors usually ask for.


----------

